

Why We Haven't Seen Any Lawsuits Filed Over Domain Seizures? - vabole
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110521/15125114374/why-we-havent-seen-any-lawsuits-filed-against-government-over-domain-seizures-justice-department-stalling.shtml

======
bigwally
Much easier to start again and register with a non US based domain registrar.

The only winners of any lawsuits will be the lawyers.

~~~
Joakal
<snip> What was really incredible was how everyone I spoke to involved in
these cases (even though not at all connected with one another) had an
identical story: they'd all love to take their cases to court, but they're
waiting for the government to actually get in touch with them. </snip>

Please read the article.

~~~
bluedanieru
I don't think this is a case of didn't read the article.

~~~
Joakal
There's much more information in the article where the author says many
involved want to take the government to court over the domain name seizures
but the government stalling the process as long as possible.

His post looked like an axe to grind against lawyers with a suggestion of how
to avoid them.

~~~
shareme
There is some missing information as under certain conditions the US gov can
be sued for damages and you do not have to wait for the gov response as you
can ask the court judge to demand the gov to respond.

The question is what information are we missing as google.com at times display
links to files on rapidshare, etc and yet its domain names were never seized
by ICE but instead a negotiation between Google, ICE, MPAA, etc happend
instead??

